# Compra-venta > Compro >  compro articulos

## mrserzu

Hola a todos y a todas,me gustaría saber si alguien tiene una bolsa de dos cambio,con  cremallera  y bolsa de cambio sin mango(flat change bag) para vender,si alguien lo tiene que me envié un privado,gracias.

----------

